# CPT 92601 and 92603- audiology



## charmainem13 (Feb 2, 2012)

List,

CPT 92601 and 92603 are used for the initial programming of the implant after of a cochlear implant.  92601- Diagnostic analysis of cochlear implant, patient younger that 7 years of age; with programming  

92603- Diagnostic analysis of cochlear implant, age 7 years or older; with programming.   



There is question as to whether these codes can be used once per ear or once per patient.  Obviously, when the patient has bilateral implants they need both devices programmed.  If anyone has any insight on this please include a source document if you have one.  Thank you in advance. 



Kind regards,



Charmaine Munt



MAKE IT A GREAT DAY!!!


----------

